# Who lives in London then......



## Danny (11 Jan 2013)

When I first joined I think I was one of the rare few lol Now seems to be more and more from London joining. Maybe worth meeting up with enough people later in the year........

Barnet here but originally NW London.


----------



## worwood (11 Jan 2013)

North finchley here


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

There are quite a few of us from London here, we already meeting up next month: LFKC Feb 10th 2013 Meet | UK Aquatic Plant Society

There is also the London Fish Keeping Club at: London Fish Keeping Club - Index

South London here!


----------



## Danny (11 Jan 2013)

Wow around the corner lol


----------



## bape (13 Jan 2013)

SW London here


----------



## tekopikin (14 Jan 2013)

Sarf London in da house (with a little bout of insomnia at the moment) can't sleep *sigh*


----------



## Mr P (14 Jan 2013)

hello. im over at Ruislip area.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Feb 2013)

Add yourselves to the members map! http://www.ukaps.org/forum/memberMap/


----------



## mlgt (4 Feb 2013)

East Finchley


----------



## sr20det (4 Feb 2013)

East London me


----------



## killi69 (4 Feb 2013)

Harrow - looking forward to meeting some of you at the LFKC meet-up on Sunday!


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2013)

Forgot it was this Sunday, good job I just saw that lol


----------



## tim (4 Feb 2013)

West London isleworth


----------



## Occean (12 Feb 2013)

Wimbledon here


----------

